
How the US Forced China to Quit Stealing–Using a Chinese Spy - ngcc_hk
https://www.wired.com/story/us-china-cybertheft-su-bin/
======
ngcc_hk
You need insider to break the one. Hong Kong is your insider now that it is
officially just another China city. Do not think China as one hegemony. Fight
it as one, but not fight as one!

